# When Is Your Party??!! (Count down) (for fun!!)



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine this year is on October 29th!

Same as you have tons of ideas and only skimmed the surface lol!

I'm having a carnival/freak show theme and so far I've made a freak show marquee sign:








Currently I'm working on a "Wheel of Misfortune" prize wheel that will go along with a drinking game! lol
I've also made my invitations:







I'll print them out when it gets closer to the day 

I've downloaded lots of Old Side Show posters that I"ll have around the room as well. Again, just waiting til closer to the day to print all that stuff 

Also planned my menu. Mostly going to be lots of carnival type foods with a spooky twist! Here are the drinks I'm going to provide, although I also let my guest byob cause it costs me less money and everyone gets what they want! 














Most of my progress have been designing things on the computer! lol! 

Same as you I've stalked Michaels and seen things I want to buy but I'm waiting til my next paycheck lol.
I have everything I want to written down and the items I need to get but most of it I think I'll be reusing/re-purposing things from last year to achieve the look I want 

Got 82 days to go! lol!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

74 Days until our Halloween Costume Family Party Oct. 22nd. Then we have a second party where our kids can invite school friends Oct. 29th. This is our first year expanding as we've normally only done a Family Party (for about 30-45 people). We don't really do birthday parties for the kids with friends from school, so they're very excited about this all, and as far as I'm concerned, the decor is up, so why not!?! 

The kids have decided on a Super Mario theme. Doesn't sound very Halloween-like, but rest assured, with Bowser castle, lots of bullet bills, Bowser skulls, chain chomps, boos, and so forth, we'll have it dark enough where it will work. I've made the invitations, should post pic really... They look like DS game pads, and will deliver them personally to people by putting them in paper mache piranha plants we've made in their lawn/garden. Will post pics later. I've been working on things for quite a while now, so almost ready to move from decor to costumes for our 6 person family + dog, who of course also needs a costume.


----------



## Geekella (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing a great job at preparing early!!

Ours will be October 15th because that's the only Saturday that my mom would be able to make it on October

I've been buying halloween decor here and there as I can afford it, and so far I have a decent amount of decor built up. Not done yet, though! And I have many food ideas in mind and I know I have to do my pumpkin soup that my mom begs for every year. I also want to come up with fun activities for the nephews and children of friends.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow, that freak show sign is awesome! Love the invitee too!
I was thinking maybe next year if we do another party, to do a circus type theme! The idea of printing old show posters is so neat. Post pics of your party, I'd love to see. I am also trying to space out my purchases , especially since I'm starting from scratch, we have only had minimal decor in the past as we haven't done a party or full creepy set up before


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are the invites. I will print party info and add two screens to the inside of the "game boy". The paper mache piranha plants will be left outside of people's home with the invite in it, along with a little skeleton hand, just to add a little more of a halloween-feel to it all.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

nearly certain ours will be the weekend prior to halloween, and most likely saturday the 29th. we're moving next weekend, and we'll take a little while to get settled in, so i'm not sure how big this year will be in terms of decor, but i'd like to do some fairly involved things in the coming years.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Halloweenutter said:


> Here are the invites. I will print party info and add two screens to the inside of the "game boy". The paper mache piranha plants will be left outside of people's home with the invite in it, along with a little skeleton hand, just to add a little more of a halloween-feel to it all.


That is spectacular ... what a fabulous idea having the plant outside the house to deliver the invite ... I need to do something like that one of these Halloweens. So Cool!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Ours is Oct 22nd. Other than Pinterest and some goodies bought at the end of last season, I really have nothing done! EEK!


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

Our is October 29th! We are doing a carnevil theme (ADORE THAT FREAKSHOW SIGN!!). I'm sourcing invitation materials right now and sending my save the dates to the printer this week (once I decide on the wording -- help me decide on this thread!)

I have tons of mixed halloween decor from all the prior years, but not really anything carnival-specific (outside of a few hanging clowns). I need to get serious about what's going to have the most impact. Our budget is considerably less this year (and I'm trying to swing having a fortune teller here), so I can't go as over the top as I have in prior years.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

margaret said:


> That is spectacular ... what a fabulous idea having the plant outside the house to deliver the invite ... I need to do something like that one of these Halloweens. So Cool!


Thanks  I started making small piranha plants with leaves and all coming out of warp pipes (large cofee containers). Turned out to be waaaaay too much for work something that may be tossed right away, so made just piranha plant heads on bamboo sticks instead for the invitation delivery.... I did Harry Potter invites last year with an owl Balloon attached to the Hogwarts acceptance letter & train ticktes, also delivered to doors for most guests, everyone was very excited! So much fun, though admittedly, invites can take a back seat if there's not too much time.


----------



## Dratier (Aug 3, 2016)

My party is October 22nd this year (my friend and I have the two biggest parties every year and take turns on whose party gets closest to Halloween. Mine was last year). Right now in the planning stages of food and games. Pretty much have it down pat, but will probably revise it somewhat by the time the party comes. 

Usually we do this really good, really expensive hero ($24/ft) every year, but in an attempt to save some money, are scrapping it this year. Instead, we are doing a mashed potato bar. Along with that, I am making wings, fried Mac and Cheese and Bagel Bites. This is along with a Vegetable platter, a five later dip, various chips, and lots of desserts. Mostly planning what games to do now, which will take me a while.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ours is Oct. 29. My sister is getting married this weekend and then it's full on "go time" for me. I feel a little behind this year. Usually like to have all my big projects done but will have to power through the next two weeks.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

SOOO COOL! Very unique love all of the details


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ours is Oct 15th . Time to kick it up


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ours is October 22...Invitations are done just need put in envelopes and addressed, which i might do that Saturday while i'm at work. All the table setting is bought, starting to buy food that will hold til then, Small projects are complete, working on dog costumes, got my costume almost done, getting ready to start the walls in the garage and have about 7 or 8 big projects to start. Even after all that i'm feeling so behind and starting to freak out.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh I love the mashed potato bar idea!! Maybe we will do that. I hadn't really thought much about food yet, been focusing on decor stuff so far


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Do you have any photos of the entire HP invites ? I would love to see those. They sound fab


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Ours is the last Saturday in October as always. So this year it falls on the 29th. 

The big addition this year is a photo booth. I've still got some work to do on that but I've got just about everything else needed for the party except for food and drink.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Are you making a photo booth or renting one ? I've toyed with the idea of "making" one but haven't found an idea I really love yet


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm happy to share the HP invites when I get home. BTW I printed lots of WANTED posters of Sirius, Greyback and Bellatrix and stuck those outside and inside, loved the way that looked. Also located house banners online that I printed on card stock, another easy way to create nice effect.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are the invites, I made hogwarts express tickets and then acceptance letters on letterhead (in a smaller envelope inside, also with the Hogwarts wax seal).


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Ooops! Something happened w attachments.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

wow wow wow!!! Those look great! And the owl balloon is such a great touch!! I may have to replicate this sometime. Awesome
Job , thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Btw I found a Hogwarts letterhead free online, printed the below on it. Our Hogwarts Express tickets had "Muggle GPS coordinates" (our address).

Hogwarts School
of Witchcraft and Wizardry

Headmaster: Albus Dumbledore 
(Order of Merlin, First Class, Grand Sorc., Chf. Warlock, 
Supreme Mugwump, International Confed. of Wizards)


Dear Miss xxxx & Family,

You are cordially invited to the annual Hallowe’en Feast at Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry. The festivities will commence in the Great Hall on Saturday, October 24th at 4 pm. A show will start thirty minutes thereafter. 

Muggle attire is strictly prohibited for all in attendance, however, any other wardrobe considered appropriate for Halloween celebrations may be worn. 

We await your owl by no later than October 10th. If your owl is indisposed, you may communicate by Muggle telephone xxx-xxx xxxx or electronic address [email protected]

Should you accept this invitation, you are to report on the aforementioned date and time to King’s Cross Station, Platform 9 ¾, where Hogwarts Express will await your arrival.

Yours Sincerely. 


Minerva McGonagall, 
Deputy Headmistress


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/445504588116524074/ - Printable "envelope" & the banners mentioned: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/445504588116081508/

Sorry for filling this thread with Harry Potter stuff!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Glitterati said:


> Are you making a photo booth or renting one ? I've toyed with the idea of "making" one but haven't found an idea I really love yet


I'm building it. So far it's going well, but there are more than a few things that still need to be done. It's going to be a green screen booth so that people can select a digital background for their picture. I started with a 10'x10' pop up shade structure by Caravan Canopies. It had been blown over a few years ago and a couple of the struts were bent beyond straightening. The structure was actually held together with screws so I disassembled it and reconfigured it to be 5'x10'. I picked up some blackout curtains from Wally world and a cheap Chroma key green screen from Amazon. After a lot of head scratching and doodling I came up with a design that I hope will work. I haven't had it all together yet, but the test fittings I've done worked out. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I'll be able to do a full test run.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Glitterati said:


> Wow, that freak show sign is awesome! Love the invitee too!
> I was thinking maybe next year if we do another party, to do a circus type theme! The idea of printing old show posters is so neat. Post pics of your party, I'd love to see. I am also trying to space out my purchases , especially since I'm starting from scratch, we have only had minimal decor in the past as we haven't done a party or full creepy set up before


Well, if you ever want to make your own for your next party, I posted the tutorial of how I made it on here: Current Project: Freak Show Marquee Sign


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

selinamb said:


> Our is October 29th! We are doing a carnevil theme (ADORE THAT FREAKSHOW SIGN!!). I'm sourcing invitation materials right now and sending my save the dates to the printer this week (once I decide on the wording -- help me decide on this thread!)


I just replied to Glitterati too that I have a tutorial of how I made the Freak Show sign here on HF! You can take a look here if you want: Current Project: Freak Show Marquee Sign


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oct. 22! And time is flying by!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Oct 22nd here too! Haunted Hospital theme so far I am almost finished with my small wall of morgue doors and a breathing grave thanks to all the fantastic ideas and sharers on this forum!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Malicious said:


> Oct 22nd here too! Haunted Hospital theme so far I am almost finished with my small wall of morgue doors and a breathing grave thanks to all the fantastic ideas and sharers on this forum!


I did that theme 2 years ago. One idea I had that I really ended up liking was tension rods in doorways with white curtains on them. It simulated the curtained off areas around the old hospital beds.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ours is on Oct 29th this year! I always have it the weekend before Halloween!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

wow, that sounds awesome. Far more advanced than what I could do!


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Lots of good stuff, especially love the freak show tickets. Sad that the saturday before halloween isn't daylight savings anymore, it was nice to have an extra hour to party!


----------



## mary123p (Jun 30, 2016)

I am hosting my first Halloween party this year and I am so excite!!! I've always decorated the inside of my house. With approval from my loving an understanding husband I start decorating September 1st . I can't decorate the outside till October  Cant wait for my family to see all my decorations and scary props I've been working on all year. Its going to be very dark and scary to watch out kiddos!!!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Well I haven't gotten ANYTHING done this week for Halloween - just been a busy week and I've been pooped/unable to work on stuff while my toddler is with me, LOL. Last weekend I spray painted some really ugly wood candelabras my friend found at Goodwill, and now they are a fabulous metallic black! I have some more spray painting of Goodwill decor items to do and doing the other side of foam tombstones in DryLock. Paper coffin invites are all assembled, just need to finish wording on invite and put them in - hoping to hand them out the week after next.

I am too lazy to count how many days from this point until the party - I am going to guess around 60?!!?


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

*Party*

Our adult party this year is Oct 29th. Coming up fast! This is the first year we are also having a "kids scare"; a matinee version on Sunday afternoon. Those that come to the adult party and others can bring their kids for early trick or treating and to see all the stuff. 
Just have to get the place cleaned back up from the crazy party the night before!

Started getting totes and boxes from the attic, but only half way thru. 
Doing inventory, and will start decorating Sept 1. 
I have a problem and keep buying more stuff!! I think this year I may rotate some of the stuff out. I read a really good post about the stresses of making everything be "perfect" according to our standards and getting burned out. I don't want to be that way or stress my husband out, so going to try to take a step back on the perfection this time. We had to cancel last year and so many are looking forward to this year, just need to focus and have a great time. 
Sooooo many projects that I intended on doing, but will not get them done again this year....wanted to do a Pumpkin Stalker, even have most of the stuff, but not happening. Wanted to do thin foam squares to make my garage door a morgue....instead I will use the cheapy plastic sheet that Spirit sells this year. We have 5 or more boxes of dolls and part and so many ideas....Also want to make new Styrofoam pillars for the cemetery, but will use what we have...
Have so much, just need to choose a few settings. 
Usually do all the food and drinks (themed). This year I decided to make it a contest.....and I will fill in the spaces. Prices for the best themed food. 
Now, just need a few more long days........Happy haunting~


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

Our party is October 15th. It is always the 3rd Sat of October and it sure seems early this year! This year is our 10th year for the party and I wanted to do a lot of special things for that but I'm running out of time fast. It's been a rough year in my family and it's been a challenge to just keep up, much less get anything extra done so I'm starting to feel panicked and it isn't even September yet.  Our first year I did ghosts and goblins and the plan was to do it again for the 10th, but with more experience now, do a better job. We'll see how it works and just what gets done. The halloween totes start coming out tomorrow to get started.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My party is on the 22nd of October ... right between Canadian Thanksgiving and Halloween. This gives me over a week to get everything up and the food prepared. Right now I am feeling a bit stressed ... it is only me doing the decorating ... I don't feel like I will get it set up the way I would like it to be ... but I will try!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Invites already sent out for October 29th. 5th Annual Pumpkin Carving. Since everybody comes and carves pumpkins I have to keep it as close to Halloween as possible. working out well this year with the Monday Halloween. Last year had to maintain some elaborate carvings for nearly a week.


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

Our party is October 22nd,the past couple weekends we have been checking out different stores to buy inexpensive decorations.Scored big time at the dollar tree yesterday.I too have a pinterest board with a bunch of ideas,I dunno if i'll get to all of them.(some are from last year i didn't get to) but saving them so I can get a head start for next year.The one thing I do want to make is a diy spell book.Has any one else made one?If so I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

October 29th for me! Every year I throw a Halloween party for my local LARP (live action roleplaying) group, and our storyteller rolls with whatever decor I create to bring us an awesome creepy adventure for the evening. This year I am going all witchy - breaking out the spell bottles, spell books, weird ingredients, and lots and lots of candles.

I hope to get the stuff I want made for the outside of the house done this week, and then it's going to be fun with all of the little scene setting details.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oct. 29th at 6:30 PST!!


----------



## Mofy (Sep 12, 2016)

Also October 29th, but we are starting at 8:00pm. Starting to feel the crunch already


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

24 days to go, YIKES and WOOP at the same time!!!!!!!! 

Starting to feel the crunch, but still enjoying the process. Couldn't sleep last night because I was thinking of all the party to-dos.
Hoping to get a lot of stuff down between now and this time next week - my office is closed Monday which will help a LOT.
Really hoping the weather cools by Oct 22 too! It's still HOT here in GA.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I got smart this year. I delegated the Party to my girlfriend, I will handle the decorations but she is now dealing with all food, drink, entertainment and some decor. Now I can focus on creeping out the yard. As I posted before, Pumpkin carving party is on the 29th. have most everything already, except the food.








for the record, that is not me or my girlfriend, just one of my advanced pumpkin carvers


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Our party is at a campground this year on the 29th. Everyone decorates their campsite, and kids trick or treat. We have family and friends coming to eat, trick or treat, and play some games. My kids wanted to do a small one at home also, and that one will be the 14th. It's found to be small with some snacks, marshmallow roasting, movies playing in the yard on our big screen, and a couple games.


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

Greetings from Munich and happy Oktoberfest everyone!

My party is always on Halloween night. I'm a bit lucky because in Bavaria November 1 is always a holiday so there's never a question as to when. I'm just now starting the drawings of the rooms and how I want to redecorate things/reuse and not use things and then maybe plan a few new things this year. Not killing myself like I did in 2013 with a full blown theme - it was just too much. I'm lucky to have so much reusuable stuff and then can buy a few new things every year without breaking the bank. Just sent my save the dates out yesterday via facebook and anyone looking for a great image there is a Stranger Things text generator that looks great with a facebook invite. (Pictured under)

Happy decorating!
-Michael


----------



## pikkupiri (Sep 1, 2016)

Another one doing the party on saturday 29th!  Haven't started on the decorations yet, but I just finished making a mask for my costume. Feel like there's so much to do I don't know where to start! Going to have to make the formal invites/ a facebook group latest next week.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

that sounds so fun!!!


----------



## Vater (Oct 10, 2014)

October 29th! Got most of the scene setters up, about 50% done with overall decor. Still have to setup lighting and wall art which can be time-consuming.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

October 22nd! Getting nervous!

In June, we moved to a substantially larger home from our last home where we had thrown parties the last three years. We're having a hard time trying to figure out if we should invite the same "crew" or expand out an invite more family members and more extended friends because now we have the space to do so. 

Anyone run into this dilemma? I'm all for a larger party and inviting more people...sometimes more people equals more fun, but I'm also worried that inviting more people will throw off the vibe of the party because it will be larger. Hard to tell! For number sake, we're looking at going from about 13 people to about 30-35. Has anyone run into this dilemma before?


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, It's almost Saturday!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK. Still finishing some props and starting food shopping tomorrow at Costco.

I was taking a look at our RSVP list, and we are 30 right now - I expect a few changes in both directions. I just now started getting nervous!!! 
All of our guests are a mix of co workers, friends, family, AGES, etc from both my husband and myself, and now I am wondering "what if it gets all kind of lame-awkward??" I know part of this is just me and the things I worry about with entertaining, but the other part of me thinks it's a reasonable fear! This is our first BIG all-out party (beides our wedding)

Drinks will be flowing, music blasting, decor-pallooza - and weather is supposed to be really nice which will mean people can mingle inside and outside. So I really have no worries, right????????????
I'm thinking I will have some low key games (group participation type) on the back burner, just in case!!!

How's everyone else with their event this weekend doing??


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't see this post sooner! What did you decide to do??


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Oct. 29. Have about half the decorations up, including changing out the standard light bulbs for the colored ones. My family is just going to have to deal with the red light bulbs in our 1/2 bath until after the 29th.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Two weeks ago, this coming Saturday. I guess I was late to the party on this thread! 

Here's the Boo Bash thread: * http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/158386-boo-bash-2016-video.html*

Eric


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

wow, you have some great props - love the nods to movie characters!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine is October 31! Its coming up fast!


----------

